# Rhinestone on fleece



## En to Tees (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a new rhinestone t-shirt business. I have been asked if I can put rhinestones on fleece. I have done many on t-shirts and sweatshirts, but never fleece. Has anyone tried this? I am low on $ and don't want to have to experiment  . (I have a panther press heat press.)


----------



## Shannon3n88 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi there - 
If you're planning a full-on design and not just strategically placed stones, you can adhere rhinestones/rhinestuds/metals to fleece. You will need a Bejeweler-type want applicator, but they are relatively inexpensive and have a handfull of different sized heads for the different sized stones (etc.) you can use. 

I don't have a heat press yet (still in the research phase), but I have applied stones to fleece blankets, sweaters, fuzzy caps, chemo hats, etc. with no problem!

Hope this helps  
Shannon


----------



## En to Tees (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Shannon, 
I have a tool I can use like the bejewler, so that will work out great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

fleece is ok. I think small size rhinestones will be better.


----------

